# Accucraft Live Steam EBT #12



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

I see on the Accucraft web site they have added sugested list prices.  Except for the EBT #12 it just has N/A
See http://accucraft.com/products/AL87160-EBT12.htm  I hope this is not due to the loco getting pushed back in production.  I have one on order and can't spring for the more expensive #14 or 15.  Also I am eagerly waiting for more information on any of these EBT locos.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Robb, 
I'm on the list for an EBT #12 as well and sooner would be better than later. If Cliff or any other Accucraft reps are at Diamondhead I intend to "encourage" them to get the Mike as high as possible on the production schedule. Those of us interested in Eastern prototypes deserve it. After all Colorado has been done to death. 
(ducking the firestorm of criticism) 
Tom


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea Tom.  I give you athority to put in my vote.  I will attend Diamondhead as an online steamup  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif.  Thanks to John  putting up the web cam.  


I think that the "D" railroad has enough choices for motive power now it's time to move on to "E" /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The line I had heard reported from Accucraft at one point was that #12 was cheaper because (a) it was smaller, and (b) they expect to produce it in greater quantities. I suspect that the lack of a published cost might have to do with the loco being actively worked on, and tooling/production cost estimates being somewhat in flux (pure speculation on my part). Note that the web site now has a line drawing of #12 instead of the prototype photo. This is definitely new artwork, so progress appears to be being made. 

Having said that, I will encourage everyone within earshot of any Accucraft rep at DH to barrage them with recordings of #12's whistle, the smell of clean-burning Broad Top coal, and images of long strings of their (also impending) 3-bay hoppers. Or at the very least, pester them for an update.  (Also, find out when the 3-bay cars are coming out. My birthday's coming up!) 

Later, 

K


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,

I am kind of surprised they didn't go with 14-15-16-17(?).   Weren't those all the same size?  Wouldn't that had led to a broader appeal to the EBT nuts  fans out there?  Kind of like making a one-off, isn't it? 

Mark


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, 

EBT #16 and 17 are larger than #14/15 - but it would have made sense as RYModels is already producing #14/15. (Eventually. Maybe. Sigh of Weariness from Waiting - over 12 months already.) 

I talked to Cliff about a different topic a couple of weeks ago, and he said he hadn't heard anything, and there usually wasn't much hapopening until he saw a pilot model. So keep nagging them at the shows, guys.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

There were three "classes" of EBT mikes. Number 12 was the smallest, and the single example of its class. Nos. 14 and 15 made up the "mid-size" mikes. These had a slightly larger and longer boiler, and was just a few inches wider at the cab. But beyond that, the two classes were virtually identical; same wheelbase, valve gear, and most all of the domes and boiler fittings were identical. The largest class were the "big" mikes, nos. 16 - 18. These had larger boilers, a longer wheelbase, different cylinders (piston vs. slide valves) different valve gear, etc. Beyond the pilot, drivers, and trailing wheels being the same, there was very little similar between the three big guys and the three smaller ones. 

You could argue both ways as to which mikes would make the most sense from a production standpoint. Nos. 12, 14, and 15 share enough details to where they're "kind of" the same, certainly enough to where you still benefit from all the little castings and valve gear, etc. being identical. (Which is the route Accucraft has chosen). Nos. 16 - 18 are virtually identical, too, and would share the same economies. The choice--in my opinion--comes down to size. Nos. 14 and 15 are about the same size as a K-27. The large mikes are somewhere between a K-28 and a K-36. I suspect that there are a good number of folks whose garden railroads are physically too small to accommodate a large loco like a large EBT mike, where the smaller ones might have a better chance of fitting. I know in my case, something the size of a K-27 pushes the limits of what aesthetically looks "right" on my railroad. That's partly why I opted for #12 (That, and the price difference!). Even then, she may still "dwarf" the railroad. (But I'll take that chance!)  

Later, 

K


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Or another point of view (mine) is that the wooden hoppers and earlier EBT rolling stock are COOL! Also I have an Accucraft live steam C-16 which is converted to a slightly undersize EBT #7. 
Mikado #12 arrived on the railroad in December of 1911, #7 was sold off in October, 1913. 
"Between 1909 and 1912, 84 {wood} cars of 30,000 pounds capacity were built....The acquisition of steel cars was begun in 1913". 
Kevin's articles on modifying Aristocraft classic wood hoppers, Bachmann wood ore cars and converting Bachmann 1:20 box cars to EBT second generation boxes are inspirational. I would also add that Hartford Qincey and Torch Lake truss sided hoppers are a good match as well. 
So there is my era, 1911 to 1913 and why I "NEED" Accucraft to produce #12. I will "encourage" any Accucraft reps I can find at Diamondhead to get going on their live steam model of #12. 
The quote and other info was obtained from the EBT "bible" Rainey and Kyper. 
I depart for MS tomorrow, 
Tom


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 
Please preach the good word of the E.B.T. for those of us that can only be there in spirit. And since you are modeling the early era try to encourage a model of #11 (after 12, 14, 15). I don't know why that locomotive always gets overlooked. #11 is not only "cute" but could fit in very nicely on any narrow gauge line. Not to mention smaller so the price could be lower. 
Have fun down there! 
Matt


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I've just returned home from Diamondhead....what a great time as always! 
As assigned by interested members of this forum I had two chances to talk with Cliff from Accucraft. 
He confirmed that #12 will be the first of the EBT Mikados; it is in the pipeline but delivery date is as yet undetermined. 
The 3 Bay plastic hoppers will be produced in the original version without the extended sides and will arrive before the Mikado locos. 
More info about DH will likely surface in the coming days. Sunday was the quietest I have ever seen it but the rest of the week was packed with good friends, lots of interesting locos (my Konrad bash was well recieved) and wonderful gastronomic delights. The Clack Valves and Cornets band gave a wonderful concert Saturday I have not had a chance to see all of John F's pictures but I know a good time was had by all. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Excellent on all fronts. A little more time to squirrel away the appropriate pennies, and the three-bay cars will be on my birthday/father's day/Christmas list depending on when they're announced. Might have to do some horse trading to get an extra hopper or two. 

Glad you had fun. I'll try to join you next year. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Better make plans for DH next year. Jerry has announced it will be the last. 
Tom


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, I heard that he was willing to hold DH as long as he was able. Did I miss something at the closing meeting Sunday?


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I left for the airport before the closing meeting. I had been hearing all week that Jerry was telling folks that next year would be the last but it was always third hand or more. On Sunday I talked with two people who had it direct that next year will be the last. I am sad about it having attended since 1999 and having made many friends from all over the world. 
In recent times many folks have stepped forward to do things Jerry used to do to ease his work load and if it means continuing the tradition of Diamondhead I'm sure others would contribute as well. 
For now I'm remaining hopeful that when Jerry sends out his annual "addendum" telling us how much water was boiled, gas and alcohol burned, king cake consummed, etc he will tell us what his plans really are to end the speculation. I anxiously await "The Word". 
Best, 
Tom


----------

